# i'm new



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

hi people i'm new here i'm very much single and planning on staying that way for a long time ... getting ready to be a mom.. i hope for some info and support here thanks

peace lisa


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi lisa and welcome to the madness of the single womans thread - we're all at different stages, but I'm sure any questions you might have can be answered.  
R x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Lisa and welcome to the threads !  You'll get lots of support on here! 

.Winky


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome Lisa.  Look forward to getting to know you.

Dottie


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

awesome thanks for making a girl feel welcome...


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks so much rose.. what else can i expect here .. i just in my intial planning stage for my trip to AVA peter in st peterburg for frozen embryo transfer .. i will be going alone  feels kinda sad i won't have any support from my family and friends though but thats not gonna stop me so thanks for all your kindness and support here hopefully i can bring along my loptap to contact you guys 

peace lisa


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Lisa, welcome to the group and good luck with your journey.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome & good luck Lisa x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Lisa

Welcome to the group.  When are you planning to go to St Petersburg? Will you be out there in winter.  I have never been to the city but I hear it is beautiful.


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

i don't think i will be there in the winter i here its pretty ruff during the winter i planning my trip for the summer with your guys help i know i will be fine weather i go winter or summer  thanks a lot you guys are just simply wonderful again thank you   

peace lisa


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

where are you based Lisa?  Wishing you loads of luck with your cycle next year and welcome to the thread
L x


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

my base is in the caribbean thanks...


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

and welcome!

Wow, if you're based in the Caribbean, I certainly wouldn't advise St Petersburg in Winter. I lived there from Sept-Dec 1989 when I was a student, and I was there in Feb a couple of years ago for work - temperatures down to minus 25 degrees C....
In Summer it's quite different though and is one of my absolute favourite cities - it's so beautiful and in June/July it doesn't really get dark at all so the city is buzzing 24/7....

I'm having tx at Reprofit in Czech Republic, but I would certainly have considered Russia if it wasn't so difficult to get visas to travel there etc

Anyway, lots of luck with your plans...as everyone has said, this is a great group of single girls who are very supportive, so do dive in to the threads and chat

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

ooh where in the Caribbean I used to live in that neck of the woods- lots of UK ladies are going to barbados and have positive feedback- the embryologist is ex argc, one of my FF friends just cycled there and said it was her best cycle so far- just a long wau to go from UK.

L x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hello lisa

I'm lisa too...although Lulu on here!

look forward to sharing your journey.
x


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

i'm from jamaica actually...


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

hi yall .. i'm excited today just got all my questions answer by AVA . i will be going there for my consultation in august or september.. is'nt that amazing . i just can't wait first time i'm gonna actually leave jamaica and i can't wait...


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

All the best lisa - where is AVA?? Not heard of that one.
Take care
R x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

good luck lisa...good to hear its falling into plan!


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks guys .. yall so supportive thanks a lot


----------



## lisa31 (Dec 3, 2008)

hi guys .. i just like to say yall have been so supportive and wonderful to me .. i thought i was gonna go through this alone but i realize now i don't have to be alone.  like to thank suze and caz for all thier help if i don;t mention some of you by name please forgive me ..   thanks for the encouragement and most of all the information.. thanks again guys.. much love from .  


lisa


----------

